# New Shoes and Helmet !



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm always looking to add a little color to my ride so a new white helmet and white shoes should do. Little did the helmet and shoes know that they were in for a little color modification. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCYgyHpEz0


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Jackson Pollock would approve.

I was preparing to say something snarky about riders who care about colors matching and the like (I pretty much don't), but I have to admit, I like it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Excellent (but that music is not Mozart).


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Curious what kind of paint you used, and how durable it would be on the shoes?


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

The folks at Michael's Craft Store recommended A Multi Surface Acrylic Paint. We'll see how it hold up. I only wear the shoes and helmet with my TT bike that has a paint splash paint job already. I'm in the final stages of a kit to match, just waiting for the final sponsor logo to come in. I'll use my other helmets and shoes when I'm on the other bikes.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it was pretty cool. Gave me some ideas.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

zipp2001 said:


> I'm in the final stages of a kit to match, just waiting for the final sponsor logo to come in. I'll use my other helmets and shoes when I'm on the other bikes.


Kit to match, and you wear different shoes and helmets when riding different bikes? I feel my style-snark reflex rising again. ;-) But I shall refrain, and just re-iterate that I like it.

I really like Jackson Pollock.

Ride on.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

zipp2001 said:


> I'm always looking to add a little color to my ride so a new white helmet and white shoes should do. Little did the helmet and shoes know that they were in for a little color modification.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCYgyHpEz0


Nicely done!! I have a helmet project in the works as well, I'll post pics when it's done. 

And I coordinate as well. If I take the time to do so off the bike, it only makes sense to do it on, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wetworks said:


> Nicely done!! I have a helmet project in the works as well, I'll post pics when it's done.
> 
> And I coordinate as well. If I take the time to do so off the bike, it only makes sense to do it on, too. :thumbsup:


 Look forward to seeing your helmet project, ya I match on and off the bike also. When I raced everything matched bike, shoes, socks, kit, gloves, arm warmers, leg warmers, helmet, ect., so why stop just because I don't race anymore.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty cool idea, I too just purchased an all white helmet (POC) and was thinking of doing something to it, I also wear all white MAVIC shoes with black mesh.... hmmmm, got me thinking :idea:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I LOVE IT!!!! Nice job, looks absolutely fabulous! If I could, I'd coordinate... when I had just b,ack and red bike it was easy. Then yellow and black. Wheaten yellow no less so day glo doesn't even work with it. I have given up. Then black and orange... damn. So I'm a hot mess on the bike. Off the bike? Totally on point. Even the outerwear is coordinated. Can't say enough how awesome this is!!


----------

